# Naval Boarding Party.



## Rockstar (28 Aug 2007)

Ok, 
NBP is a secondary trade.  
Does this mean that you perform at your primary trade until there is a reason to assemble the ships NBP?
Are there any branches of NBP that are a full time trade?


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2007)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Ok,
> NBP is a secondary trade.
> Does this mean that you perform at your primary trade until there is a reason to assemble the ships NBP?
> Are there any branches of NBP that are a full time trade?



Depends upon the situation the ship is in as to whether you are pulled out of your trade during a certain trip or evolution, or you only assemble with the NBP as required.

No, there are no "branches" that are full time.  The NBP is made up of many, if not all, of the different trades that are on a ship.

Search for NBP or Naval Boarding Party and you will find lots more information.

BTW, if you are already posted to a ship, these are questions you should be asking the team on the ship, or through your divisional chain.  If you are not yet trained/qualified/posted, get through all of that first.  It takes time in and qualifications to be on the team.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2007)

Why are you starting a new thread with a statement from another source?

If you have been reading this site you would know the answers to these questions




LOCKED


----------



## Salt (3 Oct 2014)

Sorry for derailing a bit, but I have a quick question.

I'm applying for bosun, and am extremely interested in this new ANBP. It's a definite goal of mine to be selected and try and make it on. Based on what I've been told, I'm expecting (hoping?) to start BMQ by January, or April at the latest. Does anyone have any idea how the timeline would go as far as going from BMQ to having a realistic chance of being selected for the Advanced Naval Boarding Party, or might it still be too early to tell? Would I have to have completed my NETP and BOQT to even have a chance of being eligible/noticed?

Thanks in advance.

- mod edit to clean up thread title -


----------



## TCM621 (3 Oct 2014)

Salt said:
			
		

> Sorry for derailing a bit, but I have a quick question.
> 
> I'm applying for bosun, and am extremely interested in this new ANBP. It's a definite goal of mine to be selected and try and make it on. Based on what I've been told, I'm expecting (hoping?) to start BMQ by January, or April at the latest. Does anyone have any idea how the timeline would go as far as going from BMQ to having a realistic chance of being selected for the Advanced Naval Boarding Party, or might it still be too early to tell? Would I have to have completed my NETP and BOQT to even have a chance of being eligible/noticed?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


At least ql5 qualified before you can do this would be my best guesd. So expect 2 years after you get to the fleet. Probably 4 years all told depending on coursing.


----------



## darkskye (25 Mar 2015)

I would check with your BPSO for info regarding ANBP recruiting. There was a solicitation message for the East Coast sent out not too long ago.


----------



## MARS (27 Mar 2015)

Apply!  Now!

I just received an email this morning that the East Coast cannot meet our requirements.  It was a hastener to re-canvass any interested people. 

The email specifically said:

RegF: Sea Element/Navy MOS
ResF:  All NAV RES occupations

NCMs:  LS to MS
NCOs: PO2 – PO1

Officers: Lt(N) ATR

So put in your application.


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Mar 2015)

MARS said:
			
		

> Apply!  Now!
> 
> I just received an email this morning that the East Coast cannot meet our requirements.  It was a hastener to re-canvass any interested people.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I am posted back to Halifax this summer.  Is there a "detachment" in Halifax or will they all be out of Esquimalt ?


----------



## MARS (27 Mar 2015)

JJT,

The next Asessment Centre is from 8-15 Jun 15.  Files are "due" to PCC(A) 1 April, so next Wednesday.  That being said, we haven't reached the minimum 30 files MARLANT is looking for to select the 16 candidates to tryout for the 11 spots, so maybe there will be some extensions for a short period.

They need folks to deploy with the next FFH end-Nov 15

Gimme a couple of hours and I will post the message here, but if you have DIN access, you are looking for: COMCANFLTPAC 122323Z Feb 15 (RCN Enhanced Naval Boarding Party Team 2 Solicitation)

Cheers,


----------



## runormal (27 Mar 2015)

MARS said:
			
		

> Apply!  Now!
> 
> I just received an email this morning that the East Coast cannot meet our requirements.  It was a hastener to re-canvass any interested people.
> 
> ...



Sorry MARS I wasn't clear I'm currently in the army reserves as an ACISS trying to do a CT-OT to Reg-F NAV COMM.

If only I had off went Nav Res from the start :facepalm:.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Mar 2015)

I attended the brief in Jan, and took a few notes.

If people are interested, shoot me an e-mail on the DWAN on Monday and I can forward details that I passed to my department (unclas)

Happy to share the info.  

BROWNE PO1 BK@HMCS MONTREAL@HALIFAX


----------



## Blake Castelein (27 Mar 2015)

A quick question from the civvi side; 
Do you have to be a bos'n to apply for ANBP? After I wrap up grade 12 I was thinking of going to the combat engineers (having troubles deciding between NCM or officer, the latter being what ma and pa want -_-) but the prospect of ANBP has really sparked my interest.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (28 Mar 2015)

Blake Castelein said:
			
		

> A quick question from the civvi side;
> Do you have to be a bos'n to apply for ANBP? After I wrap up grade 12 I was thinking of going to the combat engineers (having troubles deciding between NCM or officer, the latter being what ma and pa want -_-) but the prospect of ANBP has really sparked my interest.


Read about 4 posts back:
RegF: Sea Element/Navy MOS
ResF:  All NAV RES occupations

NCMs:  LS to MS
NCOs: PO2 – PO1

Officers: Lt(N) ATR


----------



## Blake Castelein (28 Mar 2015)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Read about 4 posts back:
> RegF: Sea Element/Navy MOS
> ResF:  All NAV RES occupations
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Mar 2015)

All the interest here and around the Fleet but a bit of a downer regarding applicants. That said, for some reason, the process is a tad cumbersome with one electronic file to be submitted to one place and a hard copy to another. I am trying to 'hand' push a last minute applicant through right now and it is like herding (stuffed) cats!


----------



## blacktriangle (31 Mar 2015)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> All the interest here and around the Fleet but a bit of a downer regarding applicants. That said, for some reason, the process is a tad cumbersome with one electronic file to be submitted to one place and a hard copy to another. I am trying to 'hand' push a last minute applicant through right now and it is like herding (stuffed) cats!



The process for applying to any type of special employment (CANSOF, HUMINT, CP etc) always seems to be cumbersome, sadly. 

I would love to try the ANBP, but despite the fact that I can be deployed on ship, I am not navy.


----------



## mba2011 (5 May 2015)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> So will the regular Naval Boarding Party still exist or just the Advanced Naval Boarding Party?



There will be no change to the Naval Boarding Party on ships, they will continue to exsist as they do now. ENBP(Enhanced Naval Boarding Party) will be eventually tasked out onboard certain ships on certain deployments. Once the other ENBP team is trained, it will be posted to Halifax, one per coast.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2015)

Belatedly spotted this:


> In recent years, the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN) has been a little behind the times, but lately they have really been pushing to up their game. Since their recent discipline issues and ships malfunctioning at sea, the RCN has buckled down and begun upgrading their capabilities. Recent press releases have officially announced the awarding of contracts for upgrading the current RCN fleet, replacing the Sea King helicopters, acquiring amphibious assault vessels, and building the new joint-support ship. The RCN also announced in early 2014 the creation of the Maritime Tactical Operations Group (MTOG), which could bring about a huge increase in their boarding parties’ tactical capabilities.
> 
> The Canadian Navy’s standard boarding parties have proven their worth in the past. Of note, the HMCS Toronto made a record drug bust of 280 kg of heroin during interdiction operations in the Indian Ocean in January of 2014. During the operation, the HMCS Toronto was part of an international task force that recovered a total of 538 kg of heroin. The Navy boarding parties were effective at conducting searches and detaining prisoners. The new MTOG boarding parties are trained to maintain those skills while expanding their abilities to react to threats. The purpose of the MTOG position is to “increase agility, flexibility, and tactical expertise to confront and deter a variety of threats in high-risk operational environments.”[1] This training includes increased weapons and CQB training, and advanced IED/EOD training.
> 
> The MTOG is designed to increase the capabilities of RCN boarding parties and “to fill the gap between what our special forces can do and what we need to do on our own as a navy.”[2] The MTOG selection phase is a grueling five days during which candidates are “put through a rigorous physical and mental selection process.”[3] If a candidate is successful during MTOG selection, they will then be invited to attempt the Maritime Tactical Operators Course (MTOC). The MTOG’s first operator selection phase occurred in early 2014, followed by MTOC. The first MTOC class graduated in March of 2015 and resulted in 13 operators being qualified and forming the Enhanced Naval Boarding Party (ENBP) Team 1 ....


More from the Info-machine here.


----------



## Underway (26 Sep 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Belatedly spotted this:More from the Info-machine here.



5 years ago I would have dropped everything to do this.  Very nice article and informative, both of them.


----------



## Privateer (9 Oct 2015)

Some good photos of the Enhanced Naval Boarding Party taking part in an exercise during OP REASSURANCE:

The most recent photos added to this DND album:  http://www.forcesimages.ca/default.aspx?aid=3305

And for those on Facebook, the same photos are at the end (bottom) of this album:  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1005608919473116.1073741895.112082765492407&type=3


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (9 Oct 2015)

Excellent photos!  Very nice to see the RCN building this capability


----------



## dimsum (9 Oct 2015)

[Star Trek geek]

I chuckled a little bit that they have MAKO patches, being an expeditionary security detachment of a ship...like the Enterprise.

http://en.memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/MACO_uniform_and_equipment

[/Star Trek geek]


----------



## Furniture (10 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> [Star Trek geek]
> 
> I chuckled a little bit that they have MAKO patches, being an expeditionary security detachment of a ship...like the Enterprise.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this, I shall use it to good effect on them... This is going to be a good day.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2015)

The latest from the RCN Info-machine:


> Sailors in the new Enhanced Naval Boarding Party (ENBP) program had one final test to complete before graduating October 29, 2015. In order to receive their Maritime Technical Operator Course certificate, each of the eight graduates was required to secure Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, B.C., Dockyard’s Alpha Jetty. After arriving from their Albert Head training facility aboard rigid-hulled inflatable boats, the team, dressed in full fighting order, scaled the side of the dock, fanned out, did a comprehensive sweep, and then gave the all clear sign.
> 
> Afterwards was the graduation ceremony. “You are the sharp end of the spear as it pertains to boarding capabilities,” said Captain (Navy) David Mazur of Maritime Forces Pacific Headquarters. “The momentum surrounding the program is going to build in the next few years, and you are all in on the ground floor of this new program.”
> 
> ...


Info-machine photo attached.


----------



## dimsum (9 Dec 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The latest from the RCN Info-machine:Info-machine photo attached.



With the whole OPSEC thing about not naming folks being/going to be deployed, why would the Info-Machine put the full names of the interviewed graduates?


----------



## LightFighter (27 Feb 2016)

Naval Boarding Party/Enhanced Naval Boarding Party is not a trade, nor is it part of the Combat Arms(Combat Specialists). Members who are selected for that training/employment still remain whatever trade they are, whether it be Bosn or something else. 

I don't know if NBP/ENBP employment has its own medical standard or not. 


Some specialty courses do have higher medical standards than some of the trades eligible to attend the training.


----------



## RussTheMann (31 May 2016)

Applying for MARS in the fall, hoping to try out for the ENBP in 4-5 years from now when im fully qualified! looks exciting.


----------



## Sudbury Canadian (24 Jul 2017)

Is Maritime Tactical Operations Group the same as Enhanced Naval Boarding Party?  If not, what are the differences? :-\

*How I feel :facepalm:* 

If I'm in the wrong section to be posting this question, please do let me know.

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## mariomike (24 Jul 2017)

Sudbury Canadian said:
			
		

> Is Maritime Tactical Operations Group the same as Enhanced Naval Boarding Party?



Some discussion of MTOG in, "All Things Naval Boarding Party (training, badges, etc. - merged)" 

In recent years, the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN) has been a little behind the times, but lately they have really been pushing to up their game. Since their recent discipline issues and ships malfunctioning at sea, the RCN has buckled down and begun upgrading their capabilities. Recent press releases have officially announced the awarding of contracts for upgrading the current RCN fleet, replacing the Sea King helicopters, acquiring amphibious assault vessels, and building the new joint-support ship. The RCN also announced in early 2014 the creation of the Maritime Tactical Operations Group (MTOG), which could bring about a huge increase in their boarding parties’ tactical capabilities.

The Canadian Navy’s standard boarding parties have proven their worth in the past. Of note, the HMCS Toronto made a record drug bust of 280 kg of heroin during interdiction operations in the Indian Ocean in January of 2014. During the operation, the HMCS Toronto was part of an international task force that recovered a total of 538 kg of heroin. The Navy boarding parties were effective at conducting searches and detaining prisoners. The new MTOG boarding parties are trained to maintain those skills while expanding their abilities to react to threats. The purpose of the MTOG position is to “increase agility, flexibility, and tactical expertise to confront and deter a variety of threats in high-risk operational environments.”[1] This training includes increased weapons and CQB training, and advanced IED/EOD training.

The MTOG is designed to increase the capabilities of RCN boarding parties and “to fill the gap between what our special forces can do and what we need to do on our own as a navy.”[2] The MTOG selection phase is a grueling five days during which candidates are “put through a rigorous physical and mental selection process.”[3] If a candidate is successful during MTOG selection, they will then be invited to attempt the Maritime Tactical Operators Course (MTOC). The MTOG’s first operator selection phase occurred in early 2014, followed by MTOC. The first MTOC class graduated in March of 2015 and resulted in 13 operators being qualified and forming the Enhanced Naval Boarding Party (ENBP) Team 1 ....
https://army.ca/forums/threads/16991/post-1391300.html#msg1391300

Sailors in the new Enhanced Naval Boarding Party (ENBP) program had one final test to complete before graduating October 29, 2015. In order to receive their Maritime Technical Operator Course certificate, each of the eight graduates was required to secure Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, B.C., Dockyard’s Alpha Jetty. After arriving from their Albert Head training facility aboard rigid-hulled inflatable boats, the team, dressed in full fighting order, scaled the side of the dock, fanned out, did a comprehensive sweep, and then gave the all clear sign.

Afterwards was the graduation ceremony. “You are the sharp end of the spear as it pertains to boarding capabilities,” said Captain (Navy) David Mazur of Maritime Forces Pacific Headquarters. “The momentum surrounding the program is going to build in the next few years, and you are all in on the ground floor of this new program.”

The first class of 13 ENBP recruits graduated in April 2015. The graduation of this second group further advances the first phase of the Future Naval Boarding Party Capability Development outlined in the Royal Canadian Navy’s executive plan. The plan is to produce a pool of 70 to 100 ENBP graduates over the next few years.

“They are specialists, not generalists, and require an increasingly complex and high level of training to be qualified to do this job. They are better trained to deal with uncertain or chaotic situations that they may deal with in their deployments,” said Lieutenant-Commander Wilfred Lund, Officer Commanding the Maritime Tactical Operations Group (MTOG).

Graduates underwent advanced tactical training over 14 weeks that included hand-to-hand combat, improvised explosive device identification, close quarters battle, tactical shooting and advanced medical training ....
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16991/post-1405809.html#msg1405809

Royal Canadian Navy Introduces New Tactical Operator Position
https://sofrep.com/42945/royal-canadian-navy-introduces-new-tactical-operator-position/

After three months of intensive round-the-clock training, the first Maritime Tactical Operator Course (MTOC) graduated on March 26, 2015, and will go on to form Enhanced Naval Boarding Party (ENBP) Team 1.
http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca/en/news-operations/news-view.page?doc=enhanced-naval-boarding-party-ready-for-deployment/i7ynwpwo

Enhanced training creates second group of elite Naval Boarding Party specialists
http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca/en/news-operations/news-view.page?doc=enhanced-training-creates-second-group-of-elite-naval-boarding-party-specialists/ihraeqli
Sailors in the new Enhanced Naval Boarding Party (ENBP) program had one final test to complete before graduating October 29, 2015. In order to receive their Maritime Technical Operator Course certificate

etc...


----------



## Sudbury Canadian (24 Jul 2017)

Other than hard work and determination is there anything I could do to increase my chances of getting chosen to join NBP?  :

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jul 2017)

Yep, you can pass your medical, accept an offer, pass basic training, pass NETP and pass your QL3. Those things will really give you a leg up.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2017)

Couldn't find the ENP/MOTG post, but here's an interesting video detailing some of the selection process and training for the MTOG pers.

https://vimeo.com/159550331


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Sep 2017)

That is a good video but not the one that led me astray.


----------



## Stoker (29 Sep 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Couldn't find the ENP/MOTG post, but here's an interesting video detailing some of the selection process and training for the MTOG pers.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/159550331



Interestingly enough the female interviewed in the video passed selection decided to decline becoming a member.


----------



## Canuck_55555 (5 Jul 2018)

I was just wondering if MTOG has gotten any action. I tried online, but I only see that MTOG is doing training missions. 
Cheers, a Canadian


----------



## Canuck_55555 (7 Jul 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Furniture (7 Jul 2018)

Chief Bethel looks old AF with a beard... not at all how he looked back when we was yelling at me as a Sea Trainer!


----------



## Canuck_55555 (8 Sep 2018)

Just wondering what this force has been doing. 
Where they deployed? Did they see action?
All that I saw on the internet was that they are doing training with other forces, but what I want to know is if they are seeing action.

Also, just another thought, how elite are they? I heard they are good but I want to know if they are Navy SEAL good (of course not 6).


----------



## LightFighter (8 Sep 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> Also, just another thought, how elite are they? I heard they are good but I want to know if they are Navy SEAL good (of course not 6).



These guys are not CANSOFCOM.  Nor are they comparable to units such as USN SEALs that have different mission, and are trained/employed for far more than what NTOG does.


----------



## Canuck_55555 (8 Sep 2018)

What have they done so far?

Have they seen combat?

How elite are they (are they like Navy SEAL's)?

The internet is limited with information about MTOG. I hope you all can help.


----------



## hambley92 (8 Sep 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> What have they done so far?



A lot of training. Some boardings.



			
				Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> Have they seen combat?



Define combat. Have they encountered aggresive people during a boarding? Probably. However, they are not a combat unit.



			
				Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> How elite are they (are they like Navy SEAL's)?



Looooooooooool no. They do not belong to Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM).


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Sep 2018)

LogOLife said:
			
		

> Looooooooooool no. They do not belong to Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM).



They are trained by folks from the sneaky peakies, of course.

And if I had to clear a ship I'd rather do it with a team of well trained sailors as they know the layout, nooks and crannies at better than even your best trained Army people do.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (8 Sep 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> They are trained by folks from the sneaky peakies, of course.
> 
> And if I had to clear a ship I'd rather do it with a team of well trained sailors as they know the layout, nooks and crannies at better than even your best trained Army people do.



They also get regular practice driving RHIBs in the ocean as opposed to Lake Ontario  8)

Good capability and glad the RCN is finally catching up to everyone else.


----------



## MARS (9 Sep 2018)

Just FYI, we are calling them NTOG these days -  changed Maritime to Navy at some point recently.

You might find more info about them by using NTOG as the search term


----------



## Halifax Tar (9 Sep 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> What have they done so far?
> 
> Train; with some operational time embedded in deployed ships
> 
> ...


----------



## Underway (9 Sep 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> The internet is limited with information about MTOG. I hope you all can help.



The top four or five video's are all about NTOG.  Including them on exercise.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=naval+tactical+operations+group

As some have stated before they were born out of CANSOFCOM and the RCN getting together to create a higher level boarding party.  There was a gap between JTF2 anti-terrorist type boardings and the RCN's traditional ship boarding party.  NTOG is designed to fill that gap.   As well there were perceived issues with using ships company in boardings on deployment.  They were either getting burned out or were unavailable for their "normal" duties onboard.  NTOG is deployed with a ship and boardings is all they do.


----------



## PewPewDIEf#%!Pew (4 Dec 2018)

Hey dudes, i am currently primary army reserves (infantry) been serving for 8 years now. I would like to go reg force navy and request an occupational transfer(?) With my chain of command. The marine tactical operator group really appeals to me, anyone know if they still actively training for positions for boarding party units, if so-any advice what steps i should take to put my name in to become a candidate for selection/training etc. (I know i would have to do a standard qualification course for naval stuff first, or whatever it is called now lol. Recently it was merged with DP1 for army after BMQ. Not sure if that is the same with Navy)


----------



## Stoker (4 Dec 2018)

PewPewDIEf#%!Pew said:
			
		

> Hey dudes, i am currently primary army reserves (infantry) been serving for 8 years now. I would like to go reg force navy and request an occupational transfer(?) With my chain of command. The marine tactical operator group really appeals to me, anyone know if they still actively training for positions for boarding party units, if so-any advice what steps i should take to put my name in to become a candidate for selection/training etc. (I know i would have to do a standard qualification course for naval stuff first, or whatever it is called now lol. Recently it was merged with DP1 for army after BMQ. Not sure if that is the same with Navy)



Get trade qualified first then apply.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Dec 2018)

PewPewDIEf#%!Pew said:
			
		

> ...The marine tactical operator group really appeals to me, anyone know if they still actively training for positions for boarding party units, if so-any advice what steps i should take to put my name in to become a candidate for selection/training etc.



To be honest, if I were you I’d submit your application with something other than ‘PewPewDIEf#%!Pew’, but that might just be me. 

Regards

G2G


----------



## Kietan (7 Mar 2019)

Hello, I’m in the final steps of joining the navy and have been browsing around at the different career opportunities. I was reading this, and I see that the Enhanced Naval Boarding Party isn’t CANSOFCOM. So out of curiosity I was wondering how they determine their pay scale? Do the members of the boarding party qualify for such allowances as the “special operations allowance”? Or are they paid based on the their original trade? I’m not sure if this is a dumb question or not so sorry if it is, again I was just curious.

Cheers Kietan!


----------



## Monsoon (7 Mar 2019)

Kietan said:
			
		

> Hello, I’m in the final steps of joining the navy and have been browsing around at the different career opportunities. I was reading this, and I see that the Enhanced Naval Boarding Party isn’t CANSOFCOM. So out of curiosity I was wondering how they determine their pay scale? Do the members of the boarding party qualify for such allowances as the “special operations allowance”? Or are they paid based on the their original trade? I’m not sure if this is a dumb question or not so sorry if it is, again I was just curious.
> 
> Cheers Kietan!


NTOG is not a special force capability and its members do not get special operator's allowance. NTOG is a niche, conventional maritime capability force generated from naval tradespeople.


----------



## Kietan (7 Mar 2019)

I see so their pay would be the same as the rest of their naval counterparts? (Aside from spec pay trades)


----------



## OceanBonfire (12 Apr 2019)

A visit by CTV News Vancouver:

https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1658786


----------

